# stocking 70 Gallon Tank suggestion



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a 70(imperial gallons) or cay say 84 US Gallon tank, which is 5x1.5x1.5 feet.

Now I have molly, platy in this tank.

I was confused if i should get some schooling fish (which i like). But i also find cichlids, to be more interesting, and also read about their characters etc

I am new to this, I have kept molly, platy, barbs. But never had cichlids before.

After some reading I have decided the below onces for my 5 feet tank.

I am looking for less aggressive fish, so I can have a peaceful community and well stocked.

Angel : 4
Fire mouth : 4
Green severum 2
Jewel cichlid : 2

Any suggestions on this shortlisted ones ?
Are these compatible.
Is it over stocked.
Should I have any dither fish. I read schooling dither fishs to be added
So I think either Silver Dollar or Tiger Barbs.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Jewels will breed like crazy if you have a pair and will aggressively defend their fry against all other tankmates, so leave them out. Angelfish won't get along with the other cichlids you've listed as their long fins will be a target for fin nipping, which would also be the case if you had tiger barbs. I would say 2 firemouths, 2 severums and a group of silver dollars would look pretty good and long term would probably work out okay.


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,
If I eliminate Jewels and Angel. Can I add any thing else, Like a single Oscar.
I think As per some stocking rule, I guess I have little more space to add some.
Is it better I increase the fire mouth count. or can you suggest another cichlid.

thanks


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Not enough depth for oscars I dont think...

If you're looking into cichlids, you could do angels + dwarf cichlids, that is to say, members in the genera Apistogramma, Microgeophagus, and laetacara. You could also try angels and Geophagus sp. red/orange head tapajos.

I don't think the 70 will be enough room for 2 severums + 4 firemouths...


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, In my area, I don't find any LFS selling dwarf cichlids.
And also I don't want, only one or 2 big fish in my aquarium.
Looking for a community.

Ok If my tank is not going to support , then how about

just Jewel and Fire mouth , I chose them because compared to severums , they are smaller in size, so I can accommodate more.


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jewels get very nasty and aggressive if you end up with a breeding pair, trust me I know from experience. They will defend they're territory and fry like crazy. I would suggest firemouths and raierynbow cichlids. Both decently peaceful even when breeding and both very beautiful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about mbuna? What is the pH of your tap water? If you are pH=7.8 or higher you can do a group of Labidochromis caeruleus and Pseudotropheus acei and more. Those two are the most peaceful of the group.


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

I am not so keen in keeping mbuna.

Can I have Angel(2), fire mouth(2) , rainbow(2) ,
Probably I will search around, If I can find dwarf cichlid.

some suggest, that angel and fire mouth cannot be mixed, but some had mixed and they were successful.
I really like angel and fire mouth.

Any suggestions on the above shortlisted ones


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

Angels will more then likely get their fins nipped at no matter what other fish you put in with them. Everyone has different experiences in successfully keeping certain fish together. What has worked for some people hasn't worked for others, so it's your choice. IMO I would buy a small group of like 6 firemouth and 6 rainbows and wait until a pair matches up and get rid of the rest and go with that. But it's your tank, so your decision.


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

I am so much confused. So I decided to wait for a couple of weeks before I got out and buy.

some times I think, I should go with some schooling fishes like rummy nose tetra or neon and an angel.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

why not do 5 angels and 15 rummy nose tetras?


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes that sounds good and, As I always desire to have lot of fish in my aquarium, this combination, will satisfy me.

But I would still miss having fire mouth ,rainbow, or Green severum.

Thanks every one for their valuable suggestion.

I am planning to visit LFS later today and decide based on availability.


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

You can probably get away with a rainbow or two if you really want, they are very peaceful fish, even when breeding they're not that aggressive, do a couple females if your worried about aggressiveness.


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish i could get rainbows, But unable to find any LFS near my area selling rainbows


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

What about ordering them, or seeing if you lfs can get them. Just a thought


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

I went and got a pair of fire mouth and 5 tinfoil barb.
Now I came to know they can grow upto 30 cm.
Even though when they are big for my aquarium, I can return it to the store.
I also read now that they eat live plants.
Now I am worried that they may eat my plants.
they all school together and look pretty.
But thinking if I should return them tomorrow and get some tiger barb and green tiger barbs.

LFS had oscar, and I guess green texas or green terror.(Not able to tell if it was a texas or terror)

Should I just have tinfoil barb or shall I replace with tigers or can I get a small oscar or texas


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Tinfoil barbs need a bigger tank than a 86g, and if you already have firemouths then that eliminates most large cichlids (oscars, terrors, jacks, etc)...


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

Personally I would take the tinfoil barbs back and get a smaller schooling fish, tiger barbs or some of the bigger tetras. And then stock your tank with some more smaller cichlids. Years ago I had firemouths with a green terror in a 75 and they lived happily for over 2 years, not one single problem. You really should look into ordering online and then you could get some rainbows or HRP's. They would go great with your firemouths and a good group of schooling tetras or tiger barbs.


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

I have returned, tin foil barbs.

The store was not ready to take back tin foil barbs and they insisted that I should get something else and exchange it.

so I ended up with a small pair of Oscars.

Now I just need to wait for few months and return the oscars once they become big.


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

You got rid of the tinfoils cause they're gonna get to big and you traded them on fish that are gonna get too big. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't forget aggressive; big and aggressive, a nice combo isn't it? 

seriously though, I'd return the oscars before they hit sexual maturity, cuz once they do, all h3ll is gunna break loose, especially if you happened to get 2 males...


----------



## kannan (Oct 21, 2011)

Once the Oscar grows big I will return it to the store.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

kannan said:


> Once the Oscar grows big I will return it to the store.


Whats the point of buying a fish you know your going to return? Doesn't make sense to me. Buy fish that are compatible with your existing stock and tank size. If not then buy a bigger tank once the fish starts to outgrow the tank in which it is currently housed.


----------

